# Choc Ice: the Easter Squeaker



## John_D

These pigeons get their timing right. I had my eye on this visitor to my balcony for a couple of weeks - just something 'not quite right' - and on Good Friday I was able to scoop her up without protest. This was about 3PM, and I was leaving to go to Cynthia's (180+ miles) around 6PM. 

Though Choc Ice weighed 310 grams, one eye was closed up and the other not too good, and her strength was gone. She had a couple of hours on a heat pad, and some rehydration mix, then off in a basket. 

Having gotten her inside, I found she's just a squeaker, though well-feathered. She had probably suffered from the terrific storm force winds and the cold, and bullying from older birds, I believe. 

First couple of days she was not eating and poop was a green smear, so Cynthia tubed her PolyAid. May have been stress, may have been an infection. Then Cynthia suggested giving her the pigeon mix she is used to, instead of the aniseed aroma conditioning mix our aviary birds love. Next day, she had good poops and a partly empty food pot. She had gone on Baytril straight off, and Cynthia bathed her eyes with Colloidal Silver. I brought her home on wednesday, she has completed her course of Baytril,and she will be resident in the bedroom for a couple of weeks. 

Now she is eating very well, pooping up a storm and, today, had a bath. Just like my Christmas pigeon, she likes to snuggle in the cupboard among the sweaters, or perch in hard-to-reach places. She is at the stage of voice change, with a squeak-honk, and almighty struggling when I pick her up. She is also up to 331 grams today.

Pics show one of the eyes when I found her, and a bright, perky Choc Ice today perched up high and also just after a bath.

John


----------



## pigeonmama

Oh, my,
What a pretty baby. Good save for sure.
Daryl


----------



## Whitefeather

What a beautiful pij, John, & such a lucky one to have landed on *your *balcony.  

So glad you & Cynthia were able to get things taken care of. 

Please do keep us posted. 

Cindy


----------



## amyable

What an incredible difference from the first picture. That poorly eye looks so bright now. She is so pretty, I love that colouring.

She sure knew to come down at that time as there was an express taxi ride ready to depart for the Cyro51 Private Nursing Home that afternoon!!


----------



## TheSnipes

Wht a beautiful bird, and lucky too, to have such wonderful people looking after her.


----------



## Reti

He is such a beautiful pij. The colloidal silver did a great job on the eye.
Great rescue, John and Cynthia.

Reti


----------



## philodice

Chocolate ice is such a great name! She actually looks like a brown version of the "Ice" dove morph color. She makes me think of starbucks.


----------



## Lovebirds

philodice said:


> *Chocolate ice is such a great name!* She actually looks like a brown version of the "Ice" dove morph color. She makes me think of starbucks.


I thought the exact same thing when I saw the pictures. Great job girls........ooopss...and guys.


----------



## Charis

AZWhitefeather said:


> What a beautiful pij, John, & such a lucky one to have landed on *your *balcony.
> 
> So glad you & Cynthia were able to get things taken care of.
> 
> Please do keep us posted.
> 
> Cindy


There must be a sign, only visable to pigeons, that says "HOSPITAL".


----------



## Skyeking

Your team work prooved to be best thing EVER for this little creature, and she is a beauty. What a difference in pictures. I'm glad the colloidal silver is proving to be a great resource for you too.

Thank you for sharing this great rescue, and for doing all the right things for Choc Ice.


----------



## Margarret

What a lovely bird she is. Beautiful color. You did a fantastic save.

Margaret


----------



## Maggie-NC

John, Choc Ice is so beautiful. She looks so much like one of our recent guests named "Honey" that they could be twins. And, what a remarkable change from her first picture. She is a lucky little baby to have picked your balcony. She probably knew a good man lived there. I swear, I think they spread the word.  

I laughed again about her going in the cupboard with your sweaters. I remember well those pictures of the pigeon who loved to pile up on them.

You and Cynthia make a terrific team.


----------



## TAWhatley

Oh My! What a beautiful pigeon! Great job John and Cynthia!

Terry


----------



## John_D

Thanks everyone 

Yes, the colors are pretty unusual for where I am. I get two white pigeons come to feed and there are a few at the church up the street, so I assume Choc Ice comes from a pairing of one of these and an unknown. My nightly residents are blue bars or checkers plus one red checker (paired with a blue bar). My other visitors seem to be mostly blue bars and checkers, too, aside from an all black pigeon and 'Cappuccino' (who I guess is a red bar - very pale brown version of a blue bar, excuse my ignorance  ).

This afternoon, when I lay down for a little nap under a coverlet, this one did what my Mon Fay before her did - flew down to investigate and walk around on the strange hidden shape.

John


----------



## mr squeaks

WHAT A BEAUTY!!

GREAT JOB, JOHN and CYNTHIA!! Amazing what some TLC and med help can do!!     

Love, Hugs and Scritches to ALL

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## KIPPY

Wonderful results, happy she recovered and I love her markings.  

What a great testimonial for the Colloidal Silver. I actually, finally got a bottle of that myself today.


----------



## ezemaxima

KIPPY said:


> Wonderful results, happy she recovered and I love her markings.
> 
> What a great testimonial for the Colloidal Silver. I actually, finally got a bottle of that myself today.


Pardon my ignorance but what is Colloidal Silver's medicinal purpose and where can I get one?


----------

